# Beer can chicken



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 8, 2005)

So one of the presents I got from my kids on Father's Day was one of those beer can chicken set ups. (this one is made by Thermos). Planning on cooking the chicken  this weekend on my Weber kettle. Couple of questions: Do I use a full chimney of coals? Of course I'm cooking it indirect, put chicken in middle w/ drip pan and coals on either side, or all the coals banked on one side? What's the best internal temp to pull it off? Thanks


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 8, 2005)

Depending on how big the chicken is, it could take a few hours to cook, Rev! :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

I hear that there is a BBQ sauce that comes from up your way that is really good on chicken (and pork chops).  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

a friend of mine did the beer can chicken on the 4th, and I was shocked how juicy it was.  He gave me some to take home...I put it in the fridge, and the next morning ate it for breakfast without heating...I swear, juice ran down my chin...I couldn't believe it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> a friend of mine did the beer can chicken on the 4th, and I was shocked how juicy it was.  He gave me some to take home...I put it in the fridge, and the next morning ate it for breakfast without heating...I swear, *juice ran down my chin*...I couldn't believe it.



No comment..........


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 8, 2005)

Larry, that's just plain old wrong!!! [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips guys and gals. I tried to post a reply from my home computer on Saturday to no avail. (on dial up at home, old computer, etc.,). Anyway, cooked two chickens and they were awesome. Pulled 'em both at 180 and they were perfect. Finney- you're right, there's some great sauce down here..picked up some Kraft Honey Smoked for 67 cents. What a steal! Give me a break....THAT'S why we're trying to transition out of the grocery stores...can't compete with that, especially since 75% of the shoppers are looking at price ONLY!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 11, 2005)

I was going to borrow one of the digital cameras from work, but ran out of time. Was gonna take a pic of the chicken sitting on a can of Old English 800...thought that might get a response or two. LOL Susan- I'll have to attempt that turkey next. Don't think it will fit on my Weber kettle, though. I'll drag out the Brinkman smoker and start playing with it. (and, no, it's not in the attic) BTW- my wife and kids are loving my rediscovery of cooking with charcoal.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 11, 2005)

Susan- that rotis is on my wish list. However, convincing my wife that I NEED all of these things at once is a pretty tough sell. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 11, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Is the Rotis the best way to go for grilling a whole bird? Will it be as moist as the beer-can-chicken?



I think they are even more moist than beer can chicks!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 11, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  :antismile:


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Cruising said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know... I've seen some pretty moist chicks with beer cans. 8-[


----------

